# Player looking for Group - Edmonton, Alberta Canada



## Latency (Dec 2, 2002)

I am currently looking for a group in need of a player.  I am 27 and live in Edmonton Alberta, I have all WotC 3E books.  I am looking to play during the week and any night works fine for me.  If you have any room at the table please let me know.

Thanks 

Marc 
mdempsey@shaw.ca


----------



## Acmite (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey!

The U of A has a gamer club.  I did my undergrad there (I'm from Edmonton), but I never did get around to checking it out.

Other than putting up a post at one of the crappy local stores (Warp 1 might be your best bet), the gamer club might be a good place to start.

I think they have an office in the Student's Union Building (SUB).

If you can search, there was a Calgary thread a month or two back that had a lot of Edmontonians in General Discussion.  You could always try emailing those folks.


----------



## Latency (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks for the input and I will look into it.

BTW Warp one moved to a new building and it looks nice inside, They still have to much Warp Tax but what can you do.

Marc


----------



## Acmite (Dec 13, 2002)

Really?  I'm just doing Grad school out here, then me and the girlfriend will probably move back to Edmonton.

Where abouts are they now?  Are they still around Whyte Ave?

I don't know how long you've been in Edmonton (or a gamer for that matter) but do you remember Adventurer's Supply?  It was on 95 ave and ~164st.  Great place.

Yeah, the Warp Tax is pretty crazy.  Last X-mas when I was home, there was some crazy markup on some d20 stuff--some of which had SRP in Canadian dollars.  But, they have a monopoly of sorts, and they know it--so there's not much anyone can do about it.


----------



## Latency (Dec 13, 2002)

The are still in the same area they just west of the previous location.  The stayed in the same strip mall just move to a bigger bay.  I have been a gamer for 15 years but only lived in Edmonton for the last three Lloydminster before that.  I have heard others talk of Adventurer's Supply but did not have the chance to go check it out.  Another place that I have been buying my books from is Wizards comics on 109 Street just north of Whyte Ave they don't have the selection of warp but for the WotC stuff they have it all at cover prices. 

Hope you have a good X-Mas this year and good luck with your Exams, they have to be getting close by now. 

Marc


----------



## Acmite (Dec 14, 2002)

I used to live just off 109 when I was in my fourth year.  I used to pick up comics at Wizards--they're a nice bunch.

Hope you have a nice X-Mas, too!

I don't have exams--just one of the advantages of being a Grad Student.


----------



## Latency (Dec 16, 2002)

I am South 106Street and the Whitemud.  

If you make it home for Christmas and are looking to play a bit let me know.  Just post here or send an email.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey!

I won't be making it home this X-mas--I have an abstract deadline for a conference early in the new year, so I have a lot of stuff that needs to be done before then.  It sucks, but there's not much I can do about it.  

I am hoping to make it home in Feb/March--when I do, I'll make sure to let you know.  I'd love to get in some gaming!

Talk to you later.

Acmite


----------



## Latency (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds good,  look me up when you get here and we will see what is happening for games.

Any one else on these boards from Edmonton Looking ?


----------



## Acmite (Jan 4, 2003)

Will do!


----------



## Latency (Feb 11, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2003)

Darn it, didn't see this thread until after I'd posted.  I don't have a gaming group Latency, but read this.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41524

Later,

KF72


----------



## Acmite (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Latency, Knightfall!

I should be heading home (Edmonton) for a couple weeks starting at the beginning of June if you guys are up for a game, or something.

I'll be in the middle/end of a conference road-trip so I won't have any gaming stuff with me, so I'm out as far as DMing goes, though.

Let me know if you guys are interested


----------

